# lump on my throat



## 13977

I feel like i'm going nuts! I feel like I have a lump on my throat, in the same time, I feel like Have food that haven't gone down. Can you guys eat normal? I can't hardly eat anything, makes me full fast, even if i'm not hungry I force my self to eat at least a little bit...I'm afraid to eat, plus most of the time I'm not feeling hungry i'm worried about that, because I love food. When I bend down it bothers me, it feel like I have food stuck on my esophagus is a weird feeling. plus I'm burping a lot and sometime I can't hardly burp







No I feel like my bladder is bothering me, so i'm starting to drink crandbarry juice it started this morning, I also felt a deep pain inside my stomach...When I sat on my computer chair I felt like a pressure in my lower stomach.







I was thinking calling my doctor and tell him to do a altrasound...Do you think I have gall stones?


----------



## 20660

Ok this is so weird for me. I have all the same symptoms and came online to find out what it may be. For me it cant be Gallstones I had my Gallbladder out and when I did have attacks they were nothing like this..This is more of a spasm that is preventing me from digesting properly. I have a lump sensation and belching with no relief. After my gallbladder surgery I still had some discomfort and for me drinking seltzer and Mylanta worked wonders. This is so different. Lemon Ice relieves some of my discomfort but not totally the prevacid does nothing, in fact I wonder if it is making me have no acid left to digest and the food is sitting in upper GI irritating, I have no problem swallowing. but the lump feeling the pressure and burping are driving me nuts!! I had this 8 years ago was put in Hospital they found nothing.. So I dread going back to GI doctor, besides there are no good ones in my plan so I will wait and see if it goes away as it did b4..


----------



## evild

I wish I could say I had the answer to that one... but alas... I do not. I was just wondering if either of you have any updates on that? As I have recently developed very similar symptoms.


----------



## 20660

unfortunatly I have gotten worse every time i start to feel better it comes back even worse, all I do is belch with no relief..feeling like #### lately and have to put off fistula surgery, afraid to go under feeling like this


----------



## evild

I am sorry to hear that things haven't improved for you







.I am in the medical process so to speak with this now... if I get something useful out of it... I'll let you know.


----------



## 20660

Thank you I finally found a GI DR in my plan I see primary tomorrow for a referral..I have had this b4 and they came up with nothing, part of me is worried that its something awful and another part is to once again have DR shrug and say "no clue"...


----------



## evild

I had a few appointments today as well as an ultrasound, I have some additional symptoms as well that actually started first. Anyway, I was talking to my regular doctor, she is a great. After talking to me about possibilities and setting up some tests and the normal stuff that goes with that. She told me that it was incredibily likely that the throat problem is actually a symptom of anxiety... We are still following up on the potential medical causes, but I came home made a concious effort to relax and it did seem to lessen the problem at least for a while.


----------



## 18059

Wow I did'nt know this existed on here I have the same sypmtoms and was told it was due to panic attacks, I get a feeling like I'm choking and you want to swallow it down or your throat feels swollen like you have too tight of shirt on. i now have another problem with having a choking feeling from too much phlegm in my throat that actually makes me choke. ]I do take anti depressants and guifinex for the phleghm and prlosec, I know this is from acid reflux because my husband had it bad and had to have surgery on his esphogaus(spelling sorry)He does not get the feeling any more but now when he eats he feels like he is choking and does the hairball cough alot. new to this site have been on the ibs site, have the best of both painful worlds.Laurie


----------



## 17408

hey all I was reading online about my throat and it seems you all have the same thing going on as I do I can't get an apt till nov 16th so I thought I'd get online and see what I could find out so far im pretty freaked out at everything it could be. Mine started after I went to the emergancy room because I thought I was having a heart attack I'm only 23 so the doctor told me that probably wasn't the case well it turns out I had a really bad run in with acid reflux, they gave me meds sent me on my way well no more heart burn but now i can't seem to swallow right but I found a link that gave me a little bit of hope that this might not be cancer which is one thing im really freaked about I thought it might help ya a little. http://www.voicedoctor.net/therapy/cps.html


----------



## 13977

_Hi Cupia!_ Thank you so much for the site...Wow! That's exacly how my throat feels, sometime I feel like I have a big adams apple, or a tennis ball...hehehehe Hey I just took my first Organic supplement is specially for GERD Acid reflux...and people with Crohn's Disease. If you want to check out the site please do, it made help us. Thank youhttp://www.powerbandits.com/index.asp?Page...ATS&Category=52


----------



## overitnow

Hi Angel,The Gastronic Dr. they feature sure looks interesting. Do let us know if it works for you. Mark


----------



## 17461

My mom and I both have GERD. She's been having those exact symptoms and went to the doc. She had a byproduct of long ignored GERD called strictures. It makes your esophagus close up and makes it almost impossible to eat. The doc checked her esophagus for polyps, found none (yippee) and streched her esophagus so now she can eat again without that stuck feeling.It was day surgery and she sounded fine right afterwards.So - if you have had GERD for a long time, you might want to check with a specialist (ENT) if at all possible.


----------



## ashyam86343

This is only Anxiety guys. drink more water, if you still feel it chew small raw ginger piece in mouth for 10mins. this should go..


----------



## ashyam86343

I got it back 😂


----------

